
Down with philanthrocapitalism, says an entertaining polemic - perfmode
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2019/01/26/down-with-philanthrocapitalism-says-an-entertaining-polemic
======
sleazy_b
I read this book and, to be honest, did not enjoy it very much. It consists
largely of profiles of people involved in this sort of philanthrocapitalism.
The main theme seems to be that the ultra-wealthy have coopted the work of
social institutions in such a way as to undermine efforts for truly
revolutionary change, that is change that might threaten them. The premise is
interesting but the content is pretty boring. I got tired of reading about
people whom the author believes to be mislead or malicious or otherwise on the
wrong path. For those interested he gave a talk at Google in Cambridge that
was pretty good. [https://youtu.be/d_zt3kGW1NM](https://youtu.be/d_zt3kGW1NM)

~~~
perfmode
It's a worthy topic, and a solid complement to Piketty's work.

Investigating and articulating the "apparatus of justification" is helpful.

------
n2j3
text version : [https://termbin.com/40fa](https://termbin.com/40fa)

